# Cant Do It



## jaslfc5

right when uploading photos ,ive read the how to thingey but still failing dismaly .

when im posting the url from the photo hosting site its giving me 2 lines of script do i put it all in part or what ?and when i preview it it says the photo does not exsist.im using image shack.

i know im a buffoon but its winding me up now.cant figure out what im doing wrong.

help please .


----------



## jasonm

Its the HTTP address like this http://www.maj.com/gallery/jasonm/JasonM/4small.jpg

It will start with http and end in jpg

click the







icon and paste the Http etc into the box, make sure the box is empty before you paste


----------



## pg tips

jaslfc5 said:


> right when uploading photos ,ive read the how to thingey but still failing dismaly .
> 
> when im posting the url from the photo hosting site its giving me 2 lines of script


 Sorry mate but I'm not quite sure what you mean here? what is giving you 2 lines of script, the imageshack site ot the watch forum site?



> and when i preview it it says the photo does not exsist.


I assume you mean the preview post on the forum? If so you either haven't uploaded the picture to imageshack properly or you've somehow changed the url when entering it into the forum image url box. make sure you don't put the http:// bit in twice it comes up in the box automatically and is highlighted so you should just click copy and it will overwrite it with your url but if it doesn't overwrite and you get http://http://***** then it won't work.


----------



## jaslfc5

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01036nq8.jpg

what am i doing wrong from here then ?


----------



## pg tips

the bit you need is (I've put it inside {} so the forum software doesn't try and auto link it.)

{http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6648/dsc01036nq8.jpg}

so you click the







button, then make sure you delete the http:// that's already there in the box, then just paste your image address in.

or you could do in manually

the forum uses "img" as a tag for images and you need to put "img" in square brackets in front of the url and "/img" in square brackets at the end

like this but here I've used the { } brackets because if I use the square ones it would print your picture.

{img}http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6648/dsc01036nq8.jpg{/img}

like this (I assume that's the pic?)


----------



## jaslfc5

ok -but when you click on preview post do you see the picture or is it only until you post it ?


----------



## pg tips

if you do it right you can see it when you preview


----------



## jaslfc5

thanks for the help guys ,but ive tried every freekin way shown to me and still cant get it to work i give up -they were crap photos any way .

thanks for the help .


----------



## djacks42

jaslfc5 said:


> thanks for the help guys ,but ive tried every freekin way shown to me and still cant get it to work i give up -they were crap photos any way .
> 
> thanks for the help .


I don't use imageshack, but in photobox there are album sharing options and you have to enable the 'public viewing' function. This was the problem I had once.


----------



## jasonm

I would have thought the same, except PG managed to post the pic from useing the url posted


----------



## jaslfc5

yeah ive done that im going to try later but im resigned to the fact ill never get em on here - strange im gonna get one of my i t homeys aroundd later he can walk me through it .


----------



## Robert

Stick at it. I remember struggling but once it works, you'll wonder what the problem was.

Are you sure its the 'insert image' button you're using and not one like the 'insert link'?


----------



## mel

pg tips said:


> the bit you need is (I've put it inside {} so the forum software doesn't try and auto link it.)
> 
> like this but here I've used the { } brackets because if I use the square ones it would print your picture.
> 
> {img}http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6648/dsc01036nq8.jpg{/img}
> 
> like this (I assume that's the pic?)


Hi,

pg tips has "proved" your picture is located OK at imageshack simply by linking to it - so the problem is telling other computers (ours) where to find it, that's all.

It's just the same as finding it on your own computer in a way. You KNOW it's at something like <C:/Program Files/My Pictures/watch.jpg> so if you enter that address your own computer will find it in the files and display it for you.

PG has proved it's at

{img}http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6648/dsc01036nq8.jpg{/img}

so all you've got to do is enter that into your post but substitute a square bracket "[" for each curly bracket "{" - and make sure the brackets are the right way round of course "[" and "]" and then our computers will go off to imageshack and find it and display it. It really is that easy. Honest Injun !









Take Picture

Load onto own computer, edit if necessary

Upload to Imageshack

Tell us where it is using "







" tags

HTH a bit

Mel


----------



## jaslfc5

i messed about with pictures all day yesterday one way or another ,ive changed square brackets for curly ones ,even when i copied the correct version pg did in a reply onto a post i was doing that didnt even work when i previewed it -so i give up ill have another stab at it another day when ive drunk less cider.

cheers guys ill get there soon.


----------



## pg tips

it may be something our end blocking the images







all I know is the url you gave is OK and I can link to it


----------



## jaslfc5

{url=http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01037qh8.jpg}{img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png}{/url}

nah still not working are there any settings on my laptop it could be ?


----------



## strange_too

see this?

the url you tried posting the image from isn't valid from the site as it doesn't support php and you used {} not []


----------



## pg tips

right click on your picture in strange too's post then click properties (assuming your browser is IE)

where it says address (url) that's the bit you need to put is square brackets, I've put it below without the brckets so you can see what I mean.

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/9383/dsc01037qh8.jpg

If you go to the page that I have underlined below, right click on the image, click on properties and it will give you the address above

http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01037qh8.jpg


----------



## strange_too

me too.

That's why I use photobucket.com much cleaner and it even gives you a img tagged url if you want than you just need to paste in the post.


----------



## jaslfc5

photobucket works ive got it posted in main bit - its only taken me 200 posts to sort it out patience see patience.


----------



## Alas

I'd give up and just describe the picture


----------

